# oil under the engine



## Luchito_12 (Nov 8, 2013)

hi guys can you help me trying to point me in the right direction, i went under my car today and found alot on oil close to the back engine mount, i dont know where it came from, below som pics :

https://imgur.com/a/Kc2Ykpx

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1j59paQAN4HnR56aPpwkn2gkdoxZsfxtv/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dhjXA6dd53wKH0eECP11BwdUYXdCEf2s/view?usp=sharing

https://ibb.co/ys12wFZ

video :

[video]https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mI7hvV3fJSTubV_D7OE7rE7fnSjyKpWX/view?usp=sharing[/video]


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

When you got that much oil residue, you need to clean the area and then monitor the results. If you have a quick leak, then the oil will show pretty quick.


----------



## Ichabod0525 (Feb 11, 2018)

There's a number of ways to locate the source of a leak. This little video will give you some insight. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0EtW6yxKb8


----------

